# Anyone have idea's for an eagle scout pen



## RyanNJ (Mar 23, 2010)

I want to make a pen for my acomplishment of eagle but I am not sure what to make


----------



## Lenny (Mar 23, 2010)

Maybe something with feathers!


----------



## bubbatww (Mar 23, 2010)

Maybe not what you are looking to do but seemed like a pretty cool gift.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=58249&highlight=eagle+scout


----------



## jedgerton (Mar 23, 2010)

I have two suggestions.  First is the red, white and blue swirl acrylic blank sold by Woodturningz.com.  The second idea would be the eagle inlay kit sold by Lazerlinez.com.  Here is the URL:

http://lazerlinez.com/products.asp?cat=26

Either would be a great gift for a deserving Eagle Scout.

John


----------



## gketell (Mar 23, 2010)

Personally I would make a gorgeous wood pen blank and then send it to one of our wonderful laser artists and have them engrave the Eagle Scout emblem into it then you can do some filling with paint....
http://clipart.usscouts.org/library/BSA_Boy_Scout_Ranks/Eagle_Scout/ might have some ideas.

Or, buy one of the gold hat-pins then wrap it around a tube and cast around it.
http://sageventure.com/eagle/pin.html 

Good luck and congratulations on your accomplishment.


----------



## RyanNJ (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions, i will look into them


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 24, 2010)

Dawn at Exoticblanks.com has an eagle inlayed in a red/white/blue acrylic..the entire blank is acrylic..no assembly or finish required.  The pen has to be a Jr kit minimum, but a larger kit is also ok.  I haven't seen them on her site yet, but I know she has some.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is an eagle scout emblem that I think would work well as an engraving, or possibly a decal.  You might want to use just the eagle in the fleur-de-lis (edit out the rest)

Regards,
Eric


----------

